# herd names



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

We have a final list of potential herd names ... I'd love feedback ... and also, I have one question related to registration with the AGS.

Is the word "farm," "acre," etc. included in a herd name or is it optional?

For example, we are thinking about the name "Juniper Shade Farm" but would only want "Juniper Shade" listed in the goat's registered name ... therefore would our herdname be "Juniper Shade Farm" or just "Juniper Shade"???

Final List of potential names (kind of in order of preference):

Juniper Shade Farm (because we have a couple cool juniper trees and ALL the animals love to hang under or climb on or scratch up against them. it's become the focal point of our little farm)

KG Farm (our initials ... Karen & Guy)

Longview Farm (view of Longs Peak from the longview out the back of our place)

Briar Patch Farm (name of B&B where we were married)


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes whatever you call your place is optional. At least with the Boer registries. "Farm. Ranch, Acres" etc take up valuable space when you are registering the doe's name.
If I had to do it all over again registration would simply be my initials, but business cards & flyers the actual farm name. :wink:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

so one option is to go with a farm name of "Juniper Shade Farm" and a herd name of "KG" ... or just keep the herd name short with "Juniper Shade"


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

You can call your farm 'Juniper Shade Farm' and put your herd name as 'Juniper Shade'


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

Yea, try and keep is short. Like my AGS and NDGA herd name is Lone Linden. My farm name will be Lone Linden Acres. But omitting that from the herd name gives me that much more space for working with the names! 

One thing I was anal about making sure was that I had the same tattoo with both registry. I registered with AGS first, and got LLN as the tattoo. Since that herd name and tattoo was free with NDGA, I got it there. But the tattoo wasn't available with the ADGA, so I am not a member there. It would have made things complicated, heh.


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I really like 'Juniper Shade' as a prefix to the goat's registered name, I wouldnt waste letters with adding 'farm' to it plus it just doesnt sound as nice to me. 

For example, my herd name is 'Viola' so my goats will be named for example 'Viola Bessy' (no idea why that name popped into my head)

But on my signs, business cards etc. it is Viola Dairy Goats or Viola Dairy Goat Stud or Viola Saanens or Viola Anglo Nubians etc.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

I like Juniper Shade!

My registered herd name is Freedom Star without the farm. If a goats name allows the space I add the Farm to the name if not I have more open space for the name. :wink:


----------



## use2bwilson (Aug 4, 2011)

okay ... great ... i think i finally have a plan ...Juniper Shade for the herd name and Juniper Shade Farm for a farm name. hopefully they will be available with the AGS.

thanks so much for the help and input ...


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

I really like that. :thumb: Crossing my fingers it's available!!


----------

